# A little variety - Winter on the lake



## BrentC (Dec 27, 2017)

Been itching to get out and take some photos but weather hasn't been great.   Very cold and quite a bit of snow.   But decided to brave going to the lake during one of our snowfalls and freeze my ass off.  But got some firsts.

@ZombiesniperJr  feel free to correct me on a couple of these, specifically the lesser scaup and american widgeon which I am not sure I identified correctly.

1. Snow Buntings.  This was actually taken in Zombieland.  After seeing the snow buntings and Snowys from the Zombie clan I thought I would go hunting for them.   No luck except this massively cropped shot of the Buntings (I think I actually need a zombie with me in order for to find them).   Couldn't get close to them but got this shot on the side of the road among the snow drifts.  First for me.




Snow Buntings by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2. Great Black-back Gull and his posse.   These guys are pretty big gulls.  First for me.




Lesser Black-backed Gull and his posse by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.  Gadwall




American Widgeon by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.  Greater Scaup.




Lesser Scaup by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5. 1st winter Ring-billed Gull walking along the shore




1st winter Ring-billed Gull by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

6. Swans and geese




Snowfall on Lake Ontario by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

7.  Mute swan




Mute Swan by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice set cant help you with the scaup but the wigeon is acutally a Male Gadwall.


----------



## BrentC (Dec 27, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set cant help you with the scaup but the wigeon is acutally a Male Gadwall.



Thanks Logan.  I was thinking widgeon or gadwall.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 27, 2017)

Great set.
Should have had you with me today.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 27, 2017)

I always take Jr at his word when he identifies a bird or fowl. Having said that, my favorite is the Gadwall. I know absolutely nothing about them, but I sure would have thought that was a female because of the muted colors. Very nice set Brent. You got closer to one of those buntings than I ever have.


----------



## BrentC (Dec 27, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set.
> Should have had you with me today.



Thanks.  Almost gave you guys a call yesterday.   Went out with the wife after lunch yesterday to pick-up a new lens and we decided to go for a drive.   

I'll pm you later and see if we can get together sometime soon and maybe hunt down some Snowys.


----------



## rodbender (Dec 27, 2017)

Ok I'll chirp now Gull is a Great Black Backed Pink legs not yellow (lesser Black Backed)
 Scaup is a Greater finding a lesser in Ontario now not great but I found a Ring Necked Duck so not out of the question


----------



## BrentC (Dec 27, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I always take Jr at his word when he identifies a bird or fowl. Having said that, my favorite is the Gadwall. I know absolutely nothing about them, but I sure would have thought that was a female because of the muted colors. Very nice set Brent. You got closer to one of those buntings than I ever have.



Thanks Dean.  The buntings were pissing me off.   I was driving along a wide open country road and noticed this small flock of buntings constantly flying away and then landing on the road again.   No trees around for them to perch.   Tried to get shots from the car but couldn't get close enough without them flying away then landing farther along.  After a few tries I decided to get out of the car in the cold and wind.    Even with my long lens I couldn't get close enough.   No matter how slow I tried to approach they would just take off then land again a little further each time teasing me.   I twas like they new how long my lens was and stayed just out of reach.  That shot of them I took was over 100% crop on my 300mm.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 27, 2017)

BrentC said:


> I'll pm you later and see if we can get together sometime soon and maybe hunt down some Snowys.


Sounds good. There are a few out right now. Should be a good year for them.


----------



## BrentC (Dec 27, 2017)

rodbender said:


> Ok I'll chirp now Gull is a Great Black Backed Pink legs not yellow (lesser Black Backed)
> Scaup is a Greater finding a lesser in Ontario now not great but I found a Ring Necked Duck so not out of the question



Thanks!  Now that you mentioned the legs I can clearly see the colour difference in my field guide book.   Right again on the Scaup.   The greater has a round head and the lesser peaks slightly.  I do have another side shot of them showing the round head.


----------



## rodbender (Dec 27, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > I always take Jr at his word when he identifies a bird or fowl. Having said that, my favorite is the Gadwall. I know absolutely nothing about them, but I sure would have thought that was a female because of the muted colors. Very nice set Brent. You got closer to one of those buntings than I ever have.
> ...



LOL they will Piss you off find some seed heads still outta the snow and camp out better if they have been there and spooked they will come back may take hours and stay in the car best blind there is


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 27, 2017)

rodbender said:


> Ok I'll chirp now Gull is a Great Black Backed Pink legs not yellow (lesser Black Backed)
> Scaup is a Greater finding a lesser in Ontario now not great but I found a Ring Necked Duck so not out of the question


Nice catch i was not paying attention aren't lesser black backed smaller?


----------



## fishing4sanity (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice shots, my favorite is that Gadwall photo.


----------



## BrentC (Dec 28, 2017)

fishing4sanity said:


> Nice shots, my favorite is that Gadwall photo.



Thank you.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 28, 2017)

also The great black backed gull is the largest gull in the world around the size of an osprey.


----------



## BrentC (Dec 28, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> also The great black backed gull is the largest gull in the world around the size of an osprey.



It was out quite a distance so was hard to appreciate his size until you compare him to the ring-bill's next to him who are not small birds themselves.  Maybe next time I can capture him in flight.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice set Brent, but what's all that gross looking white stuff in your images?


----------

